# Repair Manual



## MJD (Jan 21, 2013)

I am having a difficult time finding the proper engine repair manual for the Craftsman Mower that I purchased used.

It is a Craftsman Mower 917.258524 
Serial Number 052897C002825

The engine info is Briggs and Stratton Model # 28N707 Type:0173-01 Code: 970516ZD I/C Platinum 15.5 OHV

When i use the Briggs and Stratton site the owner manual for 280000 engines says the repair manual is part number: 2722147
But when I look further on the site there is an index that lists engines in the 28N000 series should use repair manual part number 276781. '
I have even looked briefly at both of those repair manuals and neither really seem like the correct one. Should I be looking at an older repair manual since the mower is from 1997? In that case, not sure which one or how to find one.
Thanks,
Martin


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..MJD.. I bet Mr. John, or Countryboy could help with this question as soon as they are back on here.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*manuals*

Welcome to the forum,MJD !
I have always used the manual # 272147,printed March/1999.
The manual that they specify is ,more than likely,an updated printing,and would have updates.
This was done because B/S found that the crankcase bolts had to be updated(shortened by 1/4 " ) to keep from coming loose and destroying the engine.
There are a few other updates,but not major ones,and either manual will suffice,since they cover many types of the same model.
The OHV engines were a "problem child",during this time,for Briggs .
As many here can tell you,they liked to blow a head gasket/drop push rods/oil pump failures, while others of the same model outlasted the tractor !

Walter...thank you for the vote of confidence !


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum,MJD !
> I have always used the manual # 272147,printed March/1999.
> The manual that they specify is ,more than likely,an updated printing,and would have updates.
> This was done because B/S found that the crankcase bolts had to be updated(shortened by 1/4 " ) to keep from coming loose and destroying the engine.
> ...




......:thumbsup:.....


----------



## MJD (Jan 21, 2013)

Great, Thank you. That is a big help.
Martin


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You're welcome,Martin,and post some pics of you units.WE love pics !!


----------

